# Green diarrhea...what to do?



## Little_K_Farm (Apr 24, 2013)

I wormed my doe (not pregnant or nursing) a week ago. She has since started having green diarrhea. She was looking skinny and has since fattened up some. She eats and drinks fine and has not had any diet changes. She is in the doe pen so is currently with my 4 new kids they are 2 days old and 1 week old.
What could the issue with my doe be and what should I look for in the babies? I have had similar issues with other goats and had to treat them with corid which took care of it should I treat her with that and if so what causes this to happen and what could i do to prevent it in the future?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Do you know why you are using Corid? Corid is for treating coccidia. Green is usually dietary but if your other goats had green diarrhea and had coccidia in the past then do what you think you should do.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I would pull her off grain until she is back to berries...a fecal will give you answers if its worm related, include a cocci look, but as stated above green is usually dietary...fresh greens, wet browse, too much grain ect...all can cause loose stools..

keep her hydrated....a bit of pepto can sooth her tummy and help firm things up...


----------



## Little_K_Farm (Apr 24, 2013)

I did not know that. I am always too worried to loose one. We had a bottle baby given to us a few years ago who got diarrhea and ended up dieing at like 3 weeks old. I was new and didn't know when to worm a little baby that wasn't with mom. I felt horrible so anytime there is diarrhea I try to get on it quick. In the past it has been a brown diarrhea I guess. This goat has had dietary diarrhea in the past and taking away the hay helped that. The only change is that I have started giving the goats and chickens some extra cracked corn just as a treat. The kids like feeding it to them but there is cracked corn in their feed too. I'll try taking the grain away from her for a few days and see where that gets me


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too much cracked corn can affect them.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Yep..I would suggest skipping the cracked corn...a small handful full now and again is not bad but too much can cause acidosis....I would pull all grain and corn and give probiotics and baking soda...to feed baking soda I like to add 1/2-1 teaspoon in enough water to drench

keep her hydrated...

Best wishes


----------



## Little_K_Farm (Apr 24, 2013)

Thanks. I was giving 5 does and 8 chickens a small handful of cracked corn every other day or so. If that is the likely cause then I will not do that anymore or should I just not do it as often? They have minerals out at all times. Should I still do the baking soda? What will that do exactly?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

baking soda will help bring balance to the rumen and helps with any bloat or prevent bloat

For now would stop the corn...let her get better then a handful for all to share once a day wont hurt...


----------



## Little_K_Farm (Apr 24, 2013)

So I thought the diarrhea had stopped. Turns out it hasn't! She didn't eat breakfast this morning. I gave her the baking soda water but she hasn't had corn in over a week. What could the issue be? She's not looking good at all!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would have a fecal sample tested to include coccidia. I would also give probiotics.


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

I would take a fecal into a vet.


----------



## Little_K_Farm (Apr 24, 2013)

Coccidia was my first guess but food was mentioned so I didn't treat for that but I'm thinking I may. Poor girl isn't doing well. If that doesn't help then I'll see if/where I can get a Fecal done.


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

It would be best to take the fecal in first rather than just continually guessing and potentially letting the problem get worse. It could be different parasites, you won't know unless you have a fecal done.

All you do is take a sample of the poop, as fresh as possible, to a vet. They look under a microscope and tell you what worms she has. Our vet charges $10.


----------



## Aprilszoo (Mar 31, 2014)

deerbunnyfarm said:


> It would be best to take the fecal in first rather than just continually guessing and potentially letting the problem get worse. It could be different parasites, you won't know unless you have a fecal done.
> 
> All you do is take a sample of the poop, as fresh as possible, to a vet. They look under a microscope and tell you what worms she has. Our vet charges $10.


Agreed... Virtually any vet can run a fecal analysis, it doesn't even need to be a "goat vet." ... If you really can't manage a vet, then there are places to mail the sample to, I believe.... But it's really not ideal. If you already have a vet for a dog or cat, call them to see if they will do the fecal for you. Make sure you specifically ask them to include coccidia. 

One benefit to getting a vet to do the fecal, is you will be getting on the books, so to speak, and starting to forge that Doctor-patient relationship.... This will be critical in the future when you need to be able to access emergency advice/meds.

Although the problem could be coccidia, it could also be giardia, or salmonella, or E. coli.... Or ________ ....... There's just too many possibilities, and goats can develop resistance to antibiotics just like people can. (Dewormers, too) You don't want to take the risk that meds won't work when you need them to, because you used them when they weren't needed.

If I were gonna guess, I'd think _maybe_ giardia.... But it would be just a guess without a fecal analysis....


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All good advice.


----------



## Little_K_Farm (Apr 24, 2013)

I took a fecal in. I really thought it would be a very expensive thing if I actually found a very here that would do it. I broke down and called the University of Missouri Vet School and took a fecal in to them. It ended up being $13. I should know something tomorrow and be able to treat. She also told me that if I do need to treat with Corid or a certain wormer many times they can offer it cheaper than feed stores. I can buy my Corid there premixed by the amount that I need for that particular goat.
While filling out the history form on Daisy I put that she could be pregnant, but I really wasn't sure as she didn't take on the first time or would already have a baby. They offered to do an ultrasound to better give me an idea of how many babies to expect and a due date. I expected that to be a super expensive thing. I don't even do the blood pregnancy test (mainly cause I am worried I will mess something up drawing the blood) since I figure if they are pregnant they will kid one way or another. Turns out this ultrasound is only $5!!! I better wait until my kiddo's can go to so I have my 2 does that might be pregnant scheduled for ultrasounds on March 30th. I am pretty darn excited to have this done.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad you took in a sample. Let us know what it comes up with. Sounds like really good prices for things.


----------



## Little_K_Farm (Apr 24, 2013)

Heard back on the fecal. It was a high strongyle load and some coccidia. He said that I should treat the strongyle first. Then he told me that the only way he could recommend something was to bring her in and do a physical exam on her. Seriously?!?! He can't recommend what to treat her with? I just wormed her with ivermecrin 1.87% orally. What should I do to treat this? I have corid that I can use but I need to treat the worms.


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

Well, I think what my vet would have advised would have been quest or valbazen... Since she may be pregnant he can't recommend that. So that may be why he didn't want to give you any recommendations until he has a chance to examine her.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

How much ivomec did you give?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree, what dosage? Remember to do it 10 days later.
Is she anemic?

I would give corid a day after you give Ivomec, then, start corid for 5 days.


----------



## Little_K_Farm (Apr 24, 2013)

I wormed her again yesterday. Didn't know I was supposed to worm her again in 10 days. I will start the corid dosage this afternoon. So I do 5 days total of corid right?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Yes. 5 days of corid.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes.

Do worm her in 10 days again also.


----------



## Little_K_Farm (Apr 24, 2013)

I wormed her on the 28th and then again yesterday


----------



## Little_K_Farm (Apr 24, 2013)

She just aborted her kids! twin bucklings. She looks so sad. I started her on her corid tonight. She is so skinny. 
On another note how long after a miscarriage should we wait to rebreed? She looked so sad I want her to be able to be a mommy again (after she's healthy again of course) but I don't want her to have kids when it's really cold.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so very sorry. 

Her body needs to recoup and to make sure she doesn't have infection. She needs to regain weight and be free of all that is ailing her.

I would give her a long break. Maybe until the next year breeding time. But that is up to you, maybe until she has more weight on her, if she is so thin. A few months.
How far along was she when she aborted?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I agree...she needs a long break..take time to make her well and ready...then next season breed her...
im very sorry for the loss....she will be fine...lots of extra TLC...B complex to support her system


----------



## Little_K_Farm (Apr 24, 2013)

If she makes it through this she won't be bred back until fall. She still has liquid diarrhea. Like green/brown tinted pee from her butt I am concerned about her but she is eating hay and is on day 3 of corid. How long should I give it to firm back up?


----------



## jschies (Aug 15, 2014)

Give her some Pepto Bismol. I think the dosage is about the same as it is for people. I usually give about 15 ccs for a 100 pound goat. You can give it several times during the day. Otherwise she may dehydrate!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Give B complex (like happybleats said) as the Corid will deplete the vitamin B's. Probiotics may help as well as electrolytes.


----------



## Little_K_Farm (Apr 24, 2013)

Where do I get the B complex? As of yesterday (day 2 of treatment) she still had liquid poop absolutely no consistency at all.


----------



## jschies (Aug 15, 2014)

B complex--a feed store or Tractor Supply. You can also order from Jeffers or Valley Vet. But, you want it today.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Do NOT give B Complex while you are giving Corid. It will interfere with the effectiveness.


----------



## Little_K_Farm (Apr 24, 2013)

Ok tomorrow is the last day of corid and she still has diarrhea though I think it is less liquid than before. She is eating and drinking I know but not as well as normal. She is literally skin and bones. I feel terrible but I'm doing what I can for her. I treated the worms and the coccidia. I have probios for her and red cell iron. I thought I had pepto but apparently I don't. I'm going to get that tomorrow and give her that. I'm thinking she is maybe 50 pounds. (She is a fainter but she is is so skinny now). I guess I'll give her about 10 cc? Should I keep dosing that through the the day until I don't see liquid poop? How often? Should I wait on the probios then or give that tomorrow also? Should I give the red cell tomorrow also? How often on that and how much do you recommend? Her eyelids and gums are basically white. She does get up and move around and goes out to graze with the others. 
I'm fairly new to goats and this is the first time I've ever had this issue. She was one of our first 2 does. I feel like a terrible animal keeper but I also don't want to over dose her on stuff either. If I can't get the diarrhea to stop tomorrow I'm taking her to the vet Thursday.


----------



## Little_K_Farm (Apr 24, 2013)

She didn't eat breakfast. I'm taking her to the University of Missouri at 11.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sounds like a good plan.


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

Glad you're getting her looked at.


----------



## Goatlover14 (Jan 8, 2015)

We all have been newbies at one point. You're doing the best you can! :hug: Keep up hope!

We have fainting goats too also. If she is anemic I have heard the best is to give them red cell. Or something like that. Maybe someone else can give advice on that? Or you could do a search for other threads with the dosage.

Sorry for not having much advice, but I hope it works out and all becomes well. Good luck at the appointment and keep us updated.


----------



## Little_K_Farm (Apr 24, 2013)

She was not anemic however she has johne's disease. We had to put her down. Now I have to test my entire herd!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Oh no! I'm so sorry.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so very sorry.


----------

